# Violet.............



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What wonderful news!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

What wonderful news for Violet!! She looks like a sweet girl!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous 
glad to here she has found her forever home


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I love reading these things!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Violet is beautiful!! So glad to hear she found a family!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

wonderful new beginning! she has one of those faces you just want to kiss!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great way fro Violet to spend the 2nd half of her life - in a forever home filled with love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Violet*

Violet is so beautiful-so happy she has a loving home!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Soo happy for Violet!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on for Violet!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana: 

She is so beautiful and may she be well loved and happy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Violot is just gorgeous. She deserves the best and finally got it. Glad that the girl did the right thing. Violet looks alot like Opies new brother.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I just love happy beginnings.


----------

